# Strained Cruciate - advice?



## Luna Wolf (Oct 13, 2006)

My rotti pup of 15 months hurt himself while IN HIS crate (great crate 6000). He was fine when I left for work and when I came home, he was limping and not using his left back leg at all. I think he got excited and jumped around in his kennel, which he did on a regular basis, and hurt himself.

I checked him out and he yelped when I touched his leg, so I took him to the vet for x-rays. The vet x-rayed him and said that nothing was broken, but his cruciate ligament is pulled/strained. Gave me some metacam (which I don't like using much because of the effect on the liver) and said there was little else I could do but let him rest and recooperate.

I have him on natural supplements for tendons and bones and joints and he has started to put a little weight on it and it has been 2 days now.

My question is...all he does is sleep all day and he won't chew on bones, play or anything. He is really depressed. He used to be into everything all the time, so much so that he drove me nuts. But now he's not interested in anything. Has anyone had a working minded dog that was injured and behaved this way? If so, how long is normal for him to be depressed and mopey? 

Is there anything else I can do for him? I make him get up to go potty outside and to eat his dinner, but besides moving from his living room bed to his bedrroom bed, he doesn't want to get up and even socialize.

Can I do anything else for him? I miss my crazy baby boy!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you sure he said "strain" and not "rupture"?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

If he is a bit lethargic it could be that the Metacam is making him a little sleepy - I found that it had that effect especially at the loading dose. It is probably better for him to be quiet for a bit - rest at this time is probably the best for him. Ligaments can be slow to heal and time and rest is generally the best thing for him to recuperate so better to have him quiet than bouncing around. If you feel he is acting unwell or something is wrong taking him back for a recheck to your vet is an option but two days in he is still probably sore. The Metacam is a good anti-inflammatory and as you a using it for an acute injury rather than a chronic one I wouldn't worry too much about side effects at this time.


----------



## Luna Wolf (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll wait a bit longer and see, but he is so depressed it is killing me! He used to be so happy and now he won't even wag his tail. He has also lost interest in eating and just wants to sleep.

 If he's not showing improvement by tomorrow I think I should take him to the vet again. He is so sad! :~(


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I also would consider taking your dog to an orthopedic specialist. Sometimes ligament/tendon tears can be difficult to pin down without the appropriate diagnostic equipment. I would especially consider this if you plan on working him. Mis-diagnosed and mis-treated ligament and tendon injuries can become chronic problems for working and non-working dogs alike. Better safe than sorry!

Also, this is a helpful email group to consider joining. Lots of emails per day, but also lots of helpful information!

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/orthodogs/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> I also would consider taking your dog to an orthopedic specialist. Sometimes ligament/tendon tears can be difficult to pin down without the appropriate diagnostic equipment. I would especially consider this if you plan on working him. Mis-diagnosed and mis-treated ligament and tendon injuries can become chronic problems for working and non-working dogs alike. Better safe than sorry!
> 
> Also, this is a helpful email group to consider joining. Lots of emails per day, but also lots of helpful information!
> 
> http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/orthodogs/


I agree. I asked about rupture because your description sounds so much like it, despite his age. 

The diagnosis (from what I have read) is a little tricky, and definitely goes beyond the x-ray to eliminate broken bone(s). I'm giving you a link that describes the diagnostic procedure so you can decide whether you need a second opinion. You'll see that the diagnosis is a matter of very small measurements of range of motion. You'll see too that there are several conditions that are very similar.

It might be that the vet is waiting for swelling and/or inflammation to recede before making a final diagnosis, though. 

I think I would ask if the vet suspects rupture and if this was a tentative diagnosis, pending more examination after the area calms down. I'd ask too if the vet thinks that a referral to a specialist is in order. Then I'd decide what to do.

I think this is a good overview. I read several, and this was the clearest:
http://www.animalhealthchannel.com/ccl/symptoms.shtml#dia


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

BTW, I am not saying anything at all critical about your vet. I'm just saying that you might want to have more information, and that you might prefer seeing a specialist, depending on your vet's confidence in the diagnosis (and your confidence in your vet's orthopedic experience). There's usually a judgment call in the decision about second opinions.

Your vet may have a lot of ortho background and be very confident in his/her ability to diagnose and treat this.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

there is alot of good canine sports injury info and articles here
http://www.sportsvet.com/index.htm


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Have you taken his temperature? Normal temp should be 101.5 to 102. Sounds like a feverish pup to me. A fever can really lay them low, and if there is a lot of inflammation, that can trigger a bit of a low-grade fever. Alternating warm/cold compresses might be beneficial as well.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't want to worry you unecessarily, but Rotties are prone to cruciate ligament injuries and there are some people that believe that certain lines are genetically predisposed to this.

Like the others, I would a want the dog to be seen by a specialist and preferably a scan performed - I would rather be certain than just hope.

Good luck


----------



## Luna Wolf (Oct 13, 2006)

I took him to my regular vet (I had taken him to another vet because my vet was closed at the time of the injury) and she re-examined the x-rays and saw a fairly minor injury with lots of swelling. She did a blood teszt to see if he had an infection, because he had a really high fever, and after 2 doses of antibiotics, he is acting much better, more like his old self. Gosh, did I ever miss him! 

So I'm waiting to hear back on the blood test and am supposed to ice his leg 5 minutes at a time and hopefully the swelling goes down soon. If not, back to the vet.

She is an excellent vet and has a lot of experience with cruciate injuries, so I feel confident in her diagnosis. (The other vet I took him to was a late night cheap vet and I do not trust their judgement, but had no other choice at the time.) I hope he is okay, but if not, we have a savings account that will help out of he needs surgery.  Poor guy.


I will update you as I know what is happening. For now, his spirits are up, which makes me happy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so glad you got to see your real vet.

I would want the injury re-evaluated right after the swelling goes down. 

With cruciate injuries, I think it can be deceptive not to see it when the swelling and stiffness have receded. But of course, your vet will address this.

I am so glad that he's more himself! An infection (or a fever from any cause) sure can make a dog or human dragged out.


----------

